# Diamond Pattern Afghan Free



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I've made this several times and it has always been a hit.

http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW3740.pdf


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

that is really pretty, thanks for posting the link.


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Beautifully done


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for the link, it is beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the link. Now to figure out how to re size as a baby blanket!


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

In starting, how many did you cast on? I am a beginner and not familiar with the multibles.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty blanket


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

It is a pretty pattern.


----------



## 5Vees (Feb 11, 2011)

Beautiful! Just wondering if this pattern could be done without having to pickup stitches for the border? I would consider making one asap if that's possible!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Very nice pattern. Thank you.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you for the link. Nice throw.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Very nicely done!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very pretty, classic, elegant. I can see why it would be a hit.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this pattern.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

That is a really pretty pattern. It would make a lovely baby blanket. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## rita j (Mar 27, 2011)

I've been searching for this knitted pattern ..... I'm so glad that you posted it! I've got a super nice yarn in a forest green ombre that is perfect for this. Many thanks


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

charliesaunt said:


> I've made this several times and it has always been a hit.
> 
> http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW3740.pdf


For those of you who would like to save the Red Heart information page without an immediate PDF download, here is the link for that:

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/delicate-diamonds-throw

~~~


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Two additional FREE Red Heart throws just posted:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-381119-1.html

~~~


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Just beautiful Blanket!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

that is really pretty, thanks for the link


----------

